# need 'tricks" for TOTers to do to get candy



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I LOVE the idea of having the TOTers have to do a "trick": sing a song, make a face, etc for a bag of candy. Plus, I find that most families feel they need to come onto the porch & in & get out fast...if I remind them to stay & LOOK at our stuff, they usually do, so I want a way to get the kids to slow down. I will be an old crone, so I need some type of patter to go along with it as well. As in, "You wont be put into my oven if you can show me you love Halloween...sing Mary Had A Little Lamb as loudly as you can, and perhaps I shall give you a treat instead of putting barbecue sauce on you"...

Any suggestions??tricks? patter?


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

I am a fan of the Candy trap personally, Made a big mouse trap last year baited with a Hershey bar. This year I am making a human sized bug whacker (with candy bait) and several Bear traps. Static props of course, but it really gets the kids attention when they see the large deadly looking trap baited with candy just waiting for an unsuspecting TOT'er. 

RandalB


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> "You wont be put into my oven if you can show me you love Halloween...sing Mary Had A Little Lamb as loudly as you can, and perhaps I shall give you a treat instead of putting barbecue sauce on you"...
> 
> Any suggestions??tricks? patter?


I really like this idea of yours to make the tot's work for their candy instead of just walking up, grabbing what they think they deserve and then walking away. Making them sing a nursery rhyme as loud as they can for the candy is just plain great fun


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

We're putting the candy inside the bole of a big (fake) tree. They have to reach inside if they want it. I'm not planning to do anything to their hands. I figure just the act of putting their hands in a hole at the end of a yard haunt is plenty to ask of a little one, and even older ones.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Every year I put the candy in the cauldron over a fake fire and they seem very reluctant to reach in and get any. Wonder if it is the "fire" they are afraid of.....:smilevil:


----------



## Nevergoback (Oct 2, 2009)

You could ask them riddles, Or Halloween Jokes and make them guess the punchline:

Why did the vampire go to the orthodontist?
To improve his bite...

What do you get when you cross a vampire and a snowman?
Frostbite...

Why do witches use brooms to fly on?
Because vacuum cleaners are too heavy...

How do witches keep their hair in place while flying?
With scare spray...

What do you get when you cross a werewolf and a vampire?
A fur coat that fangs around your neck...

Do zombies eat popcorn with their fingers?
No, they eat the fingers separately...

Why don't skeletons ever go out on the town?
Because they don't have any body to go out with...

What do ghosts add to their morning cereal?
Booberries...

What is a vampire's favorite sport?
Casketball...

What is a vampire's favorite holiday?
Fangsgiving...

http://www.theholidayspot.com/halloween/jokes.htm


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

In 2008 I had a game I played with ToTs. First they would get a small cheap rinky dinky candy. And I'd ask if they'd like to try for more candy. Of course most said yes.

So I had several cards I laid face down on the table. On the face of each was a classic Halloween icon: ghost, werewolf, witch, etc. They would pick one card randomly and had to do an impression of the character they turned over to get the candy.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I love these ideas. This is a great thread you started debbie.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

hahaha. this is great!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Oooo..I REALLY like the idea of having to reach IN to something to get your treat. Hmm..I never did finish that cauldron with the fake arm on the outside and my real hand hidden IN the pot...I just might have to finish it up. Oh- I remember- I never finsihed it cuz I didnt have a costuem it would go with..and now I do! Cool...keep the ideas coming..I'm gonna use 'em all! Diff tricks for diff ages...


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Part of my haunt's back-story is the TOTs must take a little of The Dark Rock Cafe's energy with them when they leave. I have this "Device" they must touch before they get the candy. Here's a small video of the device, nothing special but fun....

http://www.thewarthogpen.com/halloween_files/device.wmv


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Almost forgot, A few years back, The TOT'ers would walk up to where I'd be sitting with a bowl of candy and this would transpire:

TOT- Trick or treat!
Me - What was that first word?!? 
TOT (Puzzled) Trick!
Me - Don't mind if I do.. and then I'd spray 'em with air from a nozzle concealed under the candy bowl. 

Cheezy I know, but good for a few screams..

RandalB


----------



## spicybad (Jun 5, 2010)

Halloween is not very big here in Australia, but a house down the road had forgotten about Halloween, so when the TOT's started turning up, they put out a large drinks cooler filled with water and apples. There were heaps of kids lined up to bob for apples, to win a treat.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh- if I did bobbling for apples, some jerk would call the health department on me...Welcome To America! I did give out a case of Diet Coke to the adults one year...that was a hit!

And I like how u think Randal...LOL.


----------



## Redsand187 (Sep 18, 2010)

RandalB said:


> I am a fan of the Candy trap personally, Made a big mouse trap last year baited with a Hershey bar. This year I am making a human sized bug whacker (with candy bait) and several Bear traps. Static props of course, but it really gets the kids attention when they see the large deadly looking trap baited with candy just waiting for an unsuspecting TOT'er.
> 
> RandalB


I love it. :laughvil:


----------

